# نحتاج الى غراء يقوم بلصق الحديد مع بعضه



## Barayafiltrs (27 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجو المساعدة نحن نحتاج الى كمية من الغراء تقوم بعملية لصق اجزاء الفلتر الحديدية مع بعضها
هذا النوع من الغراء يتم مثلا خلط كل 500غرام منه مع 100 ezo وبعد خلطه مع بعضه ترتفع درجة حرارة الخليط مباشرة و يجف خلال نصف ساعة


----------



## سيار (15 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم يمكن ان تستخدم الايبوكسي وهو عبارة عن جزئين الاول يسمى ريزين والثاني مسرع ويتم خلطهم بنسبة 1 الى 3 او 1 الى 4 على حسب الزمن المطلوب للجفاف
تابع نصائحنا على الفيس بوك العبد للاستشارات الصناعيه 

والله الموفق


----------

